# win2k8 or win7



## abhishek456 (Apr 29, 2007)

hi every one,

in my organization i got an spare server blade which i am going to use for my personal purposes

blade got

Two Intel® Xeon® 5600 series processors
24 gb ram

my question is what os should i use on this

win 7 or win2008 server[i got licenses for both so no problem]

am not going to host any server on OS but i will be using power hungry apps like vmware esx, some emulators like gss and others

will win 7 optimally utilize the hardware as win2008 server does


----------



## abhishek456 (Apr 29, 2007)

any inputs friends


----------



## mvirata (Feb 17, 2011)

I would go with Windows Server 2008. I'm not even sure if Windows 7 will have all the necessary drivers and I believe your right about Windows Server 2008 utilizing the hardware more efficiently.


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

it depends on what version of windows 7 you have ! note that only from professional edition or higher you be able to use 24G of RAM. Make sure you have all drivers for windows server 2K8. On windows server you have already hyper-V installed so you don't need vmware!


----------



## abhishek456 (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys

i got win7 ultimate

will win2k8 support all the desktop software's


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

what are you calling "desktop software's" ? more details please


----------

